# Graco 395 ST Pro



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

I just recently purchased the above used sprayer. I have watched my painter run different models for about 8 years, but I don't have a lot of experience running one on my own. So, I have been looking/searching online for a user manual for this particular sprayer but unable to find one. Any suggestions about how to find one, or if someone could give me some directions about this pump I would be greatful. I'm not afraid to try using it, but just want to make sure that I don't ruin the pump.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a manual for that sprayer but not online. it is a good sprayer i have 2 of them and 5 other graco 595's . did you try you tube?http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdc7e-Sb8z8


----------



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

jfranklin, thanks for the video tip, I watched it and a couple of others. These will help me get started. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Spray your tip out in your rinse water (submerged) and you'll never have a tip clog after use.


----------



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

Just curious when spraying lacquer, how is your spray gun set-up with? Are you using a "Contractor or Fine Finish Flat Tip" or using a "SwitchTip" made for lacquer.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I've had success with ff switch tips on lacquer. 

Make sure you do every board the exactly same way or there will be differences in sheen. At least that was a problem I had with Sherwins non cat laquer.


----------

